# No longer needed: Campagnolo 9 speed shifters



## DCLane (9 Jun 2018)

I've picked up a Claud Butler Milano and both Campag Xenon shifters are seized 

Does anyone have a pair of 9 speed Campagnolo shifters they'd like to sell?


----------



## Ivo (9 Jun 2018)

9 Speed Ergopower? I have a few sets available.


----------



## DCLane (9 Jun 2018)

Ivo said:


> 9 Speed Ergopower? I have a few sets available.



It's the Ergopower one, yes.

How much are you wanting for a pair, posted to Dewsbury, UK please? It'll help me decide whether to make it all workable or simply strip the bike for parts.


----------



## Ivo (10 Jun 2018)

Two months ago I tried to sell them at a Dutch classic bike fair for € 35,-. I'll check postage to the UK this evening.


----------



## Ivo (10 Jun 2018)

I checked postage, € 9,80 for a normal parcel (without tracking) and € 13,- with tracking, sent by PostNL (Dutch post). Current location of the Ergopowers is the Netherlands so it's international shipping.
Which 9-speed ones do you need, old style (pointy Ergopowers) or new style (rounded tops)?


----------



## DCLane (10 Jun 2018)

Ergopowers I think - they're pointy! The bike's supposed to look like this:


----------



## Ivo (10 Jun 2018)

That's the modern round top Ergopower. I have two pairs which I don't use anymore, both pairs are mid range (one Daytona and one Veloce I believe). Silver versions, with scuff marks as I used them on my audax bike and my tourer.


----------



## DCLane (13 Jun 2018)

Thanks @Ivo - I've had a closer look at the bike and it needs a lot more than shifters. Dismantled and will be sold as parts.


----------

